# Humminbird 997c SI Combo



## Hulk16 (9. Februar 2008)

Ich habe dieses Echolot heute von meinem Händler erhalten und bin nach dem Aufbau das Gerät am testen.
Zum Glück ist ja ein Deutsches Handbuch dabei......
Leider habe ich trotzdem ein großes Problem, ich kann keine andere Sprache wie Englisch einstellen, kann mir da bitte jemand helfen und einen Tipp geben.

MFG Hulk16


----------



## Fishzilla (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Ins Setup Menü.
Von da aus zu Language setting und von Englisch auf Deutsch umstellen.


----------



## Hulk16 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Nett gemeint der Tip, es klappt aber leider nicht.
Mittlerweile bin ich etwas schlauer, es gibt 2 Varianten von dem Echolot, 1 Ami u. 1 Internationale Version.
Da hat er mir wohl die Ami Version geordert, naja, Montag werde ich es umtauschen.
Ist die Ami Version überhaupt in Deutschland zu bekommen?
Ist die Version billiger?


----------



## Fishzilla (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*



Hulk16 schrieb:


> Ist die Ami Version überhaupt in Deutschland zu bekommen?
> Ist die Version billiger?



Keine Ahnung.
Aber berichte bitte mal wie das Lot ist.
|wavey:


----------



## Hulk16 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Na klar Fishzilla, mache ich gerne sobald ich das richtige Echolot erhalten und getestet habe.
Es war definitiv die Ami Version und das Menü war halt nur in Englischer Sprache, das richtige Echolot habe ich dann wohl bis zum kommenden Wochenende.........#d


----------



## Fishzilla (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*



Hulk16 schrieb:


> Na klar Fishzilla, mache ich gerne sobald ich das richtige Echolot erhalten und getestet habe.
> Es war definitiv die Ami Version und das Menü war halt nur in Englischer Sprache, das richtige Echolot habe ich dann wohl bis zum kommenden Wochenende.........#d



Dann wünsche ich dir ein schönes Test-Wochenende.
Bis Bald.|wavey:


----------



## pjfighter (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

"Ist die Ami Version überhaupt in Deutschland zu bekommen?
Ist die Version billiger?"

die geräte sind dort um einiges günstiger-beim 797 sind es schon 600euro trotz zoll und steuer.
einschränkung(andere maßeinheiten für tiefe und temp.) sind für mich ansichtlich dieser ersparniss erträglich#6

gruss


----------



## baric miro (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

ich habe gehort die ami version kanst nicht meter und celsius  einstellen und d-softwer kannst nicht kaufen


----------



## pjfighter (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

das richtig,aber durch 3 teilen sollte eigentlich jeder hinbekommen|kopfkratansonsten macht man sich halt eine tabelle....

gruss


----------



## Hulk16 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Nun ich werde wohl wegen einem kleinen Lieferengpass noch etwas auf mein Echolot warten müssen, könnte bis in den März dauern.
Wenn ich in Deutschland eh schon einen höheren Preis für das deutsche Menü zahle, möchte ich so ein Echolot auch erhalten.
Wenn ich Lust auf rechnen am Wasser hätte, hätte ich garantiert im Amiland eingekauft.
Von daher ist halt mal wieder dumm für mich gelaufen und ich hoffe natürlich alles wird wieder gut.
Momentan ist es eh sehr schwierig in unserem Gewässer einen erfolgreichen Angeltag auf Raubfisch hinzubekommen.


----------



## baric miro (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

kann man nicht bei hr.schlagetter d-softwer kaufen und instaliren?macht er nicht so etwas?


----------



## drehteufel (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Ich glaube nicht, dass er so etwas macht...schließlich will er seine Geräte verkaufen. Aber fragen kostet nichts.
Ist aber schon komisch, dass Dein Händler Dir "aus Versehen" die Ami-Version bestellt hat. War doch bestimmt absicht, um ein (richtig) gutes Geschäft zu machen bei den Preisen da drüben...


----------



## Hulk16 (26. März 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

So jetzt habe ich ja mittlerweile das Echolot mit deutscher Sprache erhalten und schon zwei Tage getestet.
Also an der Zeit mal die ersten Eindruck wie zugesagt zu berichten.
Ich habe das Echolot am ersten Angeltag mit der kleinen Batterie vom X135 betrieben, dort hält der volle Akku ca. 20 Betriebsstunden, aber beim Humminbird 997c SI Combo stand nach 2 Stunden 'die Betriebsspannung ist zu niedrig' auf dem Bildschirm.
Wahnsinn was das Gerät an Strom saugt, jetzt klemme ich es an einen 120 A/h Akku an. 
Dafür ist das helle und bunte Bild erste Sahne, die Menüführung ist auch recht einfach, also alles sehr übersichtlich.
Die SI Funktion habe ich nur ca. 30 Min genutz, es ist schon jeck was für Bilder über die Gewässerstruktur da auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen waren.
Allerdings habe ich mich auch gefragt ob ich diese Funktion häufig nutzen werde???
Noch ist ja wegen der Jahrezeit der Fisch nicht so aktiv und in diesem Bezug brachte mit das SI Bild nix.
Allerdings gibt es da ja noch andere Funktionen wo der Fisch wie gewohnt unter dem Boot geortet wird und auch auf beiden Seiten gescannt wird.
Das sah auf dem Bildschirm recht gut aus.
Alles in allem ein sehr übersichtliches Bild und besonders die Beschaffenheit des Gewässerboden (Schlamm/harter Boden) wird sehr gut dargestellt.
Die beiden Tage haben wir auf Großforellen geschleppt, haben auch gut gefangen, aber dafür war das Echolot ja noch nicht so wichtig.
Wenn der Raubfisch mit dem Laichgeschäft fertig ist und das Vertikatangeln wieder angesagt ist, dann kann ich ja noch einmal genau beschreiben was das Gerät so taugt.


----------



## Hulk16 (29. Juni 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Jetzt habe ich mein H. 997 ja schon ca. 40 Angeltage genutzt und wollte noch einmal meinen Eindruck beschreiben.
Ich fische ja hauptsächlich an einem großen Baggersee aber ab und zu auch an Talsperren.
Neben dem Schleppangeln liegt momentan die Hauptinteresse beim Vertikalangeln.
Beim Vertikalangeln (Zander) ist es ja besonders wichtig den Gewässerboden (harter steiniger Boden) gut dargestellt auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen.
Diesen stellt das Humminbird 997 sehr genau dar, ein großer Vorteil zu meinem Lowranz 135.
Die andere wichtige Sache ist ja die Darstellung des Fisches auf dem Bildschirm, die ist dank der hohen Sendeleistung des H.997 schon sehr genau, aber etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Der Sendekegel des Gebers ist natürlich größer und die Kombinationen welche ich zur Ortung des Fisches einsetzen kann auch umfangreich.
Das einzige Manko im Vergleich zum Lowranze Echolot liegt bei der Darstellung der Fische.
Da hat Lowranze wohl die bessere bzw. angenehmere Software zur Darstellung der Fische als Sichel.
Das gilt aber nur wenn viele Fische im Schwarm dargestellt werden, dann zeigt mir das H.997 den Fisch in Form von 'Wolken' an.
Das ist aber kein großer Nachteil, den Zielfisch Zander habe ich dank der Bodendarstellung und der Fischdarstellung mit dem H.997 einfach finden können.
Die Si. Funktion des H.997 ist für die Praxis für mich zwar Spielerei, hat aber durch die super räumliche Darstellung im Umkreis von 40m, besonders in neuen unbekannten Talsperren den Vorteil, markante Strukturen des Gewässerbodens wo sich der Fisch ja gene aufhält, schnell zu lokalisieren.
Die GPS Funktionen mit Seekarten sind für mein Einsatzgebiet nicht so wichtig, aber die Geschwindigkeitsanzeige ist für das Vertikalangeln für mich doch hilfreich.
So kann ich mit dem E-Motor einfacher eine Geschwindigkeit so zwischen 0,5 u. 0,8 km/h gegen die Wellen fahren.
Zur Temparatur u. Tiefenanzeige ist eigentlich nichts zu sagen, die sollten ja bei jedem Echolot passen.
Mein Fazit, ich nutze das H.997 mittlerweile mit vollstem Vertrauen und bin mit den Funktionen für mein Einsatzgebiet rundum zufrieden.
Ach ja, die Handhabung des Menüs ist doch relativ einfach gestalltet und auch einfach zu bedienen, noch ein Pluspunkt zu dem X135.


----------



## drehteufel (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Danke für die Ausführungen, ich besitze ein 797 SI und liebäugel(t)e auch mit einem 997, allerdings ist mir dafür der Preis hier zu hoch im Gegensatz zu Amerika. Beispiel: Für den Preis meines 797 bekommt man in den Staaten locker ein 997.|bigeyes
Wenn die Preispolitik hier irgendwann mal wieder in normalen Bahnen ist, kann man sich ja sowas nochmal überlegen.
Hulk, wenn Dir an Deinem Gerät zu viele "überflüssige" Spielereien sind: Ich bin gerne bereit, mein 797 gegen Dein 997 zu tauschen.


----------



## Hulk16 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Drehteufel, wie am Anfang schon geschrieben habe ich hier in Deutschland über meinen Gerätehändler das falsche Echolot zugestellt bekommen.
Selbst wenn das Gerät 1000 Euro billiger gewesen wäre, mit den Maßeiheiten aus Amerika könnte ich mich nicht anfreunden.
Mittlerweile habe ich mich doch an das große übersichtliche Display gewöhnt, möchte ich auch nicht mehr drauf verzichten.
Zwar sind einige Spielereien wie der Vierfachstrahl für mich nicht so effektiv, da mich fürs Vertikalangeln mehr das Geschehen unter dem Boot von Interesse ist.
Ich bin wie gesagt voll zufrieden mit den Möglichkeiten von meinem neuen Echolot, innsbesonders um einen schnelles und übersichtliches Bild von der Gewässerstruktur eines mir unbekannten Gewässers zu bekommen.
Ich wüßte nicht welches Echolot das toppen könnte........


----------



## drehteufel (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Natürlich ein 797. |supergri
Nein, dachte mir schon, dass wir nicht ins Geschäft kommen. Bin mit meinem auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## reico (2. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

hallo zusammen.
bin neu hier im forum beim googeln drauf gestoßen und hab mir mal den schon etwas älteren "trööt" durchgelesen möchte mir
ein humminbird 997c si aus den staaten besorgen da die ja bekannterweise um einiges günstiger sind als bei uns hier weiß jemand von euch wo man so ein teil günstig beziehen kann ???
  (ebay !!!)
und wie sieht es mit einer deutschen bedienungsanleitung aus
wäre bereit einige euronen dafür auszugeben !!!

wäre schön wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte
              gruß reico


----------



## Hulk16 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Hallo reico,
klar ist das Echolot in den Staaten billiger, aber auch hier in Deutschland kannst du diese Lot bei jedem Händler billiger kaufen als das 997 mit deutscher Software.
Das Problem dabei ist bestimmt nicht das deutsche Handbuch, du hast nur die englische Sprache in der Menüführung und alle Angaben des Lotes, wie Tiefe in Fuß, Geschwindikeit in Meilen, Temperatur in Farenheit usw. 
Also nix mit verschiedenen Sprachen einstellen........
Ob das der Bringer ist???
Ich hätte keine Lust immer umzurechnen, aber von der Anzeige des Gewässergrundes und der Fischesymbole funktioniert es natürlich wie mein deutsches Echolot.
Ich würde mir das 997 heute wieder kaufen, ist schon eine Klasse für sich das Lot.........


----------



## reico (6. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

hallo hulk16
danke erstmal für deine antwort ich finde die rechnerei auch nicht so gut aber bei einem preisunterschied von 1200€ sollte man schon mal überlegen ich mache mir nur sorgen das ich die einstellungen nicht so vornehmen kann weil ich keine deutsche bedienungsanleitung habe ich kann ein bischen englisch aber doll ist es nicht,könntes du mir nicht deine anleitung abscannen und als pdf zuschicken würde dir dafür auch einen guten obolus zahlen ???
wie bist du mit dem side sonar zufrieden und funktioniert es auch in wassertiefen von 2m ???


----------



## Echolotzentrum (6. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Hallo,

auch wenn ich wieder einige Kollegen auf den Plan rufe:

Die deutschen Geräte sind anders als die Amerikanischen!!!!
Letztes Mal hat mir wieder ein Kunde nicht geglaubt und hat sich eine Navionicskarte geordert. Und?!
Sie funktioniert in 90% aller amerikanischen Geräte nicht. Der GPS Empfang ist komplett anders und bis die Einstellung klappt, machen unsere Kunden rund 3 Stunden Schulung und Behörden sogar 10 Stunden.
Da hilft auch keine deutsche Anleitung.

Ich bin jetzt gerade aus Norwegen wieder zurück und habe geile Side Imaging Bilder mitgebracht aus 70m Wassertiefe (gesunkener Frachter!). Das können amerikanische Geräte übrigens auch nicht.


Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Hulk16 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Hallo reico,
ich sehe das Side Sonar besonders in neuen Gewässern, bei mir sind das insbesonders Talsperren, als sehr hilfreich an diese Gewässer schnell lesen zu können, also Hot Spots zu finden.
Es funktioniert mit dem Side Sonar auch zum Ufer hin, also in die sehr flache Region, nur ist der dargestellte Bereich dann super schmal und in der Regel für mich unnütz.
Da kannst du ja in der Regel vom Boot durch das Wasser den Grund von oben sehen.
Es gibt da ja auch noch die Einstellung mit dem Quad Beam, da siehst du auch was sich links und rechts vom Boot im Punkto Fisch abspielt, ist für mich als Schleppangler oder Vertikalangler nicht so von Bedeutung.

Zu dem Handbuch und dem Scannen, das Handbuch ist schlappe 150 Seiten stark, aber das sollte nicht das Problem sein.
Ich hatte das deutsche Handbuch schon mit dem amerikanischen Echolot ausgeliefert bekommen.
Ich bin fast bekloppt geworden, Funktionen welche in dem Handbuch schwarz auf weiß standen, funktionierten so nicht.
Schon beim booten des Lotes sollte man in ein Auswahlmenü kommen um Einstellungen zu ändern, bei mir war es die Sprache welche ich ändern sollte, funktionierte aber nicht wie ich zu Anfang zu diesem Thema geschrieben habe.
So würst du viele in dem Handbuch beschriebenen Funktionen beim amerikanischen Echolot und dessen Software nicht finden.
Ob das hilfreich ist bleibt dahingestellt............


----------



## melis (6. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Was die Amis alles nicht können ist schon wirklich viel. Nur komisch ist das wenn man bei Humminbird USA nachfragt wie ich es getan habe rauskommt das es garnicht soviele Unterschiede gibt. Wie Thomas jetzt hier darstellt. Unterschiede ja, aber es klingt fast so als ob das D Modell der Alleskönner ist und das US Modell nur aus dem Gehäuse besteht.

Im übrigen gibt es eine sehr gute Zwischenlösung aus D und US.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (7. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Ich habe eine riesige Liste von Kunden, die ein amerikanisches Gerät haben und bei denen viele Dinge nicht wie gewünscht funktionieren. 
Jeder muss selber seine Erfahrung machen. 
Ich kann nur versuchen ehrlich darüber zu berichten und habe es nicht nötig mir etwas aus den Fingern zu saugen. 


Thomas Schlageter


----------



## reico (7. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

ich bin mehr spinnfischer schleppe zwar auch mal aber klopfe lieber mit dem gummi oder spinner schilfbereiche,kanten und untiefen ab ich angle viel in meck-pom an großen seen deswegen sollte es schon ein teil mit side sonar sein und ich denke mal die 900er serie ist perfekt,hulk ist ja auch sichtlich zu frieden.
das thomas kein großes interesse daran haben dürfte das man sich ein us gerät zulegt ist auch klar trotzdem danke für deine warnung und falls ich nicht weiter komme kaufe ich eine d-version bei dir aber ein paar sachen sind da noch zu klären,
also ich denke mal das die geräte identisch von der funktionsweise sind und bei den ammis eine us software drauf ist die warscheinlich schon im einstellungsmenü mit der sprachwahl anfängt ,wie bei anderen technischen geräten auch,da gehts dann halt erstmal nicht weiter weil es in der us version warscheinlich keine sprachauswahl gibt für den europäischen bereich sieht das anders aus deswegen fängt da das chaos schon an und man kommt durcheinander also bringt die bedienungsanleitung warscheinlich nicht viel "aber eine deutsche software zum aufspielen "wäre eine interessante sache,kennt da vieleicht jemand eine bezugsquelle ???
auch gut wäre wenn melis mal seine zwischenlösung preis gibt bin für alles dankbar was effektiv ist !!!


----------



## Echolotzentrum (7. April 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Ein ganz klares Statement von Humminbird Deutschland:

Ein Update von einem amerikanischen Gerät mit deutscher Software ist nicht möglich!

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## tmx (12. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Die deutschen Geräte sind anders als die Amerikanischen!!!!
> Letztes Mal hat mir wieder ein Kunde nicht geglaubt und hat sich eine Navionicskarte geordert. Und?!
> Sie funktioniert in 90% aller amerikanischen Geräte nicht.
> Thomas Schlageter


 
Eine gewagte Aussage! Warum sollten die Geräte nicht die versprochenen Eigenschaften aufweisen, nur weil sie in Europa eingesetzt werden? Das ist dem Gerät ziemlich egal (mit Ausnahme vom Kartenmaterial). Diese Aussage erinnert mich an manche Aussagen von Garmin-Deutschland. Auf jeden Fall für jemanden der über elem. Englischkenntnisse verfügt und auf die metrischen Angaben verzichten kann, ist der Eigenimport sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (12. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*



tmx schrieb:


> Eine gewagte Aussage! Warum sollten die Geräte nicht die versprochenen Eigenschaften aufweisen, nur weil sie in Europa eingesetzt werden? Das ist dem Gerät ziemlich egal (mit Ausnahme vom Kartenmaterial). Diese Aussage erinnert mich an manche Aussagen von Garmin-Deutschland. Auf jeden Fall für jemanden der über elem. Englischkenntnisse verfügt und auf die metrischen Angaben verzichten kann, ist der Eigenimport sehr empfehlenswert.



Eine wahre Aussage! Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück!
Ich bleibe bei meiner Aussage, die ich sogar belegen kann. Auf Wunsch gebe ich nach Absprache mit den Kunden gerne die Telefonnummern weiter. Dann kann der sein Leid klagen!

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## tmx (12. November 2009)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

@Thomas: Ich brauche es nicht auszuprobieren, weil ich bereits seit einigen Monaten das Gerät (Eigenimport aus USA) besitze und aktiv einsetze. Für meine Zwecke ist das SI entscheidend und die funktioniert tadellos. Die dt. Menüführung und metrische Angaben kann ich bei dem Preisunterschied locker verschmerzen. Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Man sollte fairerweise auch den fehlender Service und evtl. nachteiligen Garantieleistungen erwähnen..


----------



## didel (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Hallo,
hab jetzt eine Saison das 997 cSI eingesetzt. 
Ich habe ein Boot mit Außenborder und einem Echolotheckgeber.
Mein Problem ist, dass beim SideImaging dieses durch den Aussenborder und dem Schraubenwasser auf eine Hälfte reduziert wird.
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem oder kennt eine Lösung?
Außerdem gibt es Probleme bei Übergabe der NMEA-Daten an einen Autopiloten. Bei eingeschalteter Datenübergabe erscheint nach ein paar Minuten die Fehlermeldung, dass ein GPS-Empfänger nicht verfügbar sei. Bei Datenübergabe ausgeschaltet gibt es diese Fehlermeldung nicht. Kennt jemand diese Problem?

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar,


----------



## reico (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*



didel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab jetzt eine Saison das 997 cSI eingesetzt.
> Ich habe ein Boot mit Außenborder und einem Echolotheckgeber.
> Mein Problem ist, dass beim SideImaging dieses durch den Aussenborder und dem Schraubenwasser auf eine Hälfte reduziert wird.
> ...




du solltest unbedingt den geber vorn , im vorderen bereich oder an der seite des bootes anbringen,dann hast du wieder beide hälften,mit den nmea-daten solltest du dich mal direkt an thomas vom echolotzentrum wenden der weiß bestimmt bescheid !!!


----------



## didel (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Ja,
vorne und seitlich wäre sicherlich die einfachste Lösung, aber ich fahr mit dem Boot auch Wasserski, bis 35 kn. Wenn dann viel Seegras im Wasser ist, bleibt von dem Geber nicht  viel übrig. Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag. 
Es gibt wohl auch die Möglichkeit mit einem 2. Geber links vom Motor und einem Y-Kabel.
Dieser Geber wäre dann aber im aufsteigendem Schraubenwasser, was sicherlich ein schlechtes Bild gibt. Und auf Verdacht viel Geld ausgeben, weiß nicht.


Gruß, Dietmar


----------



## Heiko112 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*



reico schrieb:


> du solltest unbedingt den geber vorn , im vorderen bereich oder an der seite des bootes anbringen,dann hast du wieder beide hälften,mit den nmea-daten solltest du dich mal direkt an thomas vom echolotzentrum wenden der weiß bestimmt bescheid !!!


 

Also das es auch anders geht sollte jeden klar sein. Klappt ja bei den meisten anderen wie auch bei mir.

Muss allerdings um ein gleichmäßiges Bild zu bekommen den Motor leicht hochtrimmen und dann ist bei mir alles gut.


----------



## reico (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*



didel schrieb:


> Ja,
> vorne und seitlich wäre sicherlich die einfachste Lösung, aber ich fahr mit dem Boot auch Wasserski, bis 35 kn. Wenn dann viel Seegras im Wasser ist, bleibt von dem Geber nicht  viel übrig. Trotzdem danke für den Vorschlag.
> Es gibt wohl auch die Möglichkeit mit einem 2. Geber links vom Motor und einem Y-Kabel.
> Dieser Geber wäre dann aber im aufsteigendem Schraubenwasser, was sicherlich ein schlechtes Bild gibt. Und auf Verdacht viel Geld ausgeben, weiß nicht.
> ...



ich habe mir vom echolotzentrum eine geberstange aus va-stahl gekauft+geber und gps antenne ,dass teil ist absolut spitze wenn du es nicht benötigst zb.beim wasserski brauchst du die stange nicht abbauen,du löst nur eine flügelschraube und ziehst die stange mit geber nach oben so das keine gegenstände hängen bleiben können,die geberstange verfügt sogar über eine kleine wasserwage zum ausrichten und ist mehrfach verstellbar,kosten belaufen sich auf 150€ ist nicht billig aber meines erachtens ist es das teil wert,du wirst ja einen geber und gps haben,die stange allein durfte also wesentlich billiger sein !!!

gruß reico


----------



## Ossipeter (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Highspeedgeberstange Va-Stahl kostet z.Zt. bei TS 90,00 EUR + Versand


----------



## didel (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Ja, ich denke, ich werd mal beides versuchen. Motor trimmen und wenn das nicht reicht, in der Höhe verstellbare Stange.
Mal langsam herantasten.


----------



## didel (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Humminbird 997c SI Combo*

Moin nochmal
Hab aber noch mal ein paar Fragen, was den Umgang mit SideImaging betrifft. 
Wie habt iht denn eure Geräte eingestellt , um gute Bilder zu bekommen und mit welcher Geschwindigkeit fahrt ihr dabei ?
Mich würde dabei hauptsächlich die Ostsee, 5-25m Tiefe interessieren.
Fluss oder See wäre aber sicher auch für viele interessant.

Danke


----------

